# How to play Android phone through car stereo?



## samoedaddy (Apr 4, 2013)

I have a Galaxy Note 2 and I am currently running the Xylon ROM. It runs extremely smooth. I have a Pioneer car stereo. The car stereo has both a USB and 3.5mm input on it. I can play through the 3.5mm just fine but I would like to play my music on my phone through the USB because there are some extra options on the stereo by doing so.

The problem is the Pioneer does not recognize the phone when using the USB. No matter whether or not USB debugging is on or off. Am I doing something wrong.

Is there a way to make this work? Is there some download or change some setting to get this to work?

Thank you for your help!!


----------

